# Any rememdy for Hyundai Santa Fe airbag problem?



## Diane (Sep 19, 2007)

Shortly after purchasing our 2006 Hyundai Santa Fe (new, from an authorized dealer) we noticed that the warning light for the front passenger airbag  sometimes came on, indicating that the airbag was turned off, while I was seated in the front passenger seat.  This often occurred just after starting the car but also from time to time while driving.  I weigh 128 pounds and sit in the seat in the recommended way.  

We have had repeated visits and correspondence with the Dealer, Regional Staff, Customer Service, the President and General Counsel of Hyundai.  The problem is random, that is we cannot predict when the airbag will turn off and so the service people have never seen this happen.  There have been reports of other Santa Fe's with the same problem. We believe there are safety, design and warranty issues Hyundai should address.  

We have asked (1) that the occupant sensor system for that seat be adjusted or replaced, or (2) that the entire airbag system be replaced or (3) that we be given an equivalent vehicle with a properly working system.  We have also said that if Hyundai would turn the airbag on permanently we would sign a waiver of any liability on Hyundai's part should we allow someone under some weight they could specify to sit in that seat.

Hyundai has in writing flat out refused to do anything.  Verbally they have suggested that I sit in the back seat!

We plan to file a complaint with the Highway Transportation Safety Administration as we understand they monitor problems like this for purposes of determining whether to require a recall.  Is there anything else we can do?

Thanks for any ideas,

Diane


----------



## Jestjoan (Sep 19, 2007)

Call into Click and Clack, if only to get the publicity.........

Put the info on every complaint site available. I especially like the one that emails the company each time a complaint is viewed. http://www.thesqueakywheel.com/


----------



## MILOIOWA (Sep 19, 2007)

Working in the automotive business myself, I understand where you are coming from. However, most, if not all dealerships are not allowed to replace any parts under warranty that cannot be confirmed as faulty while in the presence of the dealership. Meaning that if they can not get the concern to "act up" then they can not proceed with any repairs. HOWEVER, in the company i work for, if there have been documented concerns throughout the country of very similar nature to what you are experiencing, there should be some sort of TSB (technical service bulletin) that addresses the issue and explains what was done to rectify the problem. If the regional/customer support people only told you to sit in the backseat, then I don't feel so badly now about the company's cust. service that I work for. Maybe that is why Hyundai is cheap? ....(should have bought a Ford )

Seriously though, good luck with getting this resolved.


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 19, 2007)

*Local TV consumer reporter?*

If you have a local TV station "consumer reporter" in your town, I'd suggest you also get in touch with them.  This is one of those things where publicity of something like this can move mountains in getting a company to resolve it quickly and positively.   

I dont' think it qualifies as a "lemon" law item...but it's along the same lines.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 19, 2007)

This may seem odd to ask, but is your seatbelt fastened before the car starts?

In my Ford pickup, if something that weighs more than a few pounds is placed on the front passenger seat and the seatbelt is NOT fastened, it shows the "Airbag is off" light.  If the seatbelt is fastened, the "Airbag is on" light shows.  While driving, the light will periodically come on to "remind" me that the airbag is off (usually after a bump in the road.)  The owner's manual says something about cargo weight and airbag deployment.  I don't have the manual in front of me at the moment, so can't quote it exactly.

So maybe your car isn't having a problem after all?  It could just be doing what it was designed to do.

Just a thought,
Dave


----------



## Jestjoan (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/tsb/tsbsearch.cfm


----------



## Linda74 (Sep 19, 2007)

My Toyota Avalon has the same problem.  Now the light stays on all the time.  At least, the dealer should agree with me that this is a problem.  It is scheduled to go in next week but it is slightly out of warranty so I will have to pay for the fix.


----------



## BSQ (Sep 19, 2007)

had the same gremlin with my Mini Cooper.  as MILOIOWA  suggested, although the light wouldn't come on while I was at the dealer, they had internal service bulletins about it, and took care of it.   I find using message boards that are specific to my cars helps with ideas of how others are handling the issue or have had it resolved.


----------



## Wonka (Sep 19, 2007)

I had a 2004 Chrysler Sebring computer with the same problem.  I had to replace the tensor (firing mechanisim) at my own cost (About $350).  The light would come on/off.


----------



## chellej (Sep 20, 2007)

They did have a recall for the 2004 elantra for the same problem so they definitely know about it.  They fixed our Elantra.


----------

